

Founder's Paradise: Co-living Space in Koramangala, Bangalore, India - rmohta

Founder’s Paradise — a proposed co-living space in Koramangala, Bengaluru, India.<p>What if you never had to end your conversation because you have to go home?
What if you had a second chance at living a dorm life with amazing housemates?
What if you found a home in a city you have just landed in?<p>Accelerate your growth. Understand a city faster. Bond with people, not just exchange business cards.<p>Help us validate this concept:<p>1. Will you be willing to pay around USD 400&#x2F; INR 25,000 per month and share the room with one more person? If you are a female, you’ll get a female room mate.<p>2. This would include all amenities: high-speed Internet connection, fully stocked kitchen, purified drinking water, basic furnishings — beds and mattresses, wardrobes, geyser, fridge, TV, washing machine.<p>3. Bonus: A library with books on startups &amp; entrepreneurs + board games + weekly dinners + weekly film screenings&#x2F; guest talks.<p>4. Duration of stay can be anywhere from 2–6 months.<p>5. Sign up to show your interest here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;forms&#x2F;vhQj7SFRrF
======
erbdex
I _am_ from Koramangala and work in a 'cofounder role' at a startup but would
hate the idea of coming back home to more startup-conversations. Co-working
spaces and meetups work well at solving most of the problem. The others aren't
really problems- i have all of #2 and 3.

------
brd
Why do you need so much information if you're just looking to gauge interest?

I might be interested depending on the number of people in the space, the
conditions of the space itself, and the available amentities of the
surrounding area

------
dibbydobby
I pay £10 less than that a month with my own room, not in a third world
country.

No thanks

------
werber
This sounds really great

